# How to tighten security for user accounts?



## JoeyKrizzal (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, I 'm using FreeBSD 7.1 and need help with the following:

1. How can I restrict the number of ssh login attempts with a timed interval to automatically unlock the account?

2. How do I set the number of characters and type of characters used for password?  In other words enforce strong passwords?

3. Is it possible I can restrict the number of password changes by a user to 1 change per day?

Thanks, I do appreciate the help :e.


----------



## JoeyKrizzal (Nov 11, 2010)

I found the answer to my questions:

http://www.bsdguides.org/guides/freebsd/security/harden.php


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2010)

There's also our own 'checklist': http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4108


----------



## JoeyKrizzal (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you DutchDaemon!


----------

